# Tomatoe Clown White Spots



## Justinskym51 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I recently added 2 tomato clowns to my reef tank. Recently as in 2 weeks ago. Both acted normal for a week or so... then one of them got this white stuff coming off her mouth. It looks like a white beard. 

It has spread to her lower mouth now. Now she has stopped eating... The other clown is fine and healthy.

Any idea what this could be? Fungus? Bacteria?

I have a QT tank ready... What medicine do I need?

Thanks for your help.

Justin


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A picture may be needed to determine how exactly it looks. It does sound like fungal infection to me.:?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It could also be lymphocystis. (not sure I spelled that right, sorry) A picture would help a lot, meanwhile keep an eye on other fish for similar symptoms. If it is fungal or bacterial it will be highly contageous. If it's lymphocystis, which is a viral infection, there isn't much you can do for it. Can you post water params, size of tank, contents, etc? The more info you can provide the faster we can help you.


----------

